# CEL P0507 and P0441 - Car Takes Several Cranks to Start



## mrssentra (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello all,

I am helping a friend out with her car. My OBD scan tool found the codes below...

OBD2 - confirmed:
P0507 - Idle Air Control System RPM Higher Than Expected
P0441 - Evaporative Emission System Incorrect Purge Flow

OBD2 - pending:
P0507 - Idle Air Control System RPM Higher Than Expected
P0441 - Evaporative Emission System Incorrect Purge Flow

The car takes several cranks to start, it seems to always start on the 3rd crank. I scanned the code the day after she gave me a ride home...the car seem to drive fine... Any ideas on where to start? I will take a look at the car in a couple days. I did some research online people said to check the gas cap which I will do first thing but if this problem sounds familiar to some of you please let me know what you did to fix it. I searched the forum but P0411 does not seem to be a common code...


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

What year and model (and engine)? Purge solenoid may be stuck open/closed, or canister vent valve and filter may be clogged.


----------



## mrssentra (Dec 4, 2016)

Car guy said:


> What year and model (and engine)? Purge solenoid may be stuck open/closed, or canister vent valve and filter may be clogged.


No sure what year exactly but it appears to be a 2007 model 2.0 ...I did check on her gas cap today and can someone confirm this? The gasket on the gas cap appears to be in good condition but the gas cap easily turns left then right, as in the cap has some play, is that normal? I still have to really turn it left to remove the gas cap just want to know hopefully this is something easy to resolve.

Thanks for the reply though I will look into it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

mrssentra said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am helping a friend out with her car. My OBD scan tool found the codes below...
> 
> ...


First correct the P0441 problem, then the P0507 may go away. Check all the hoses at the evap canister for cracks or bad connections.


----------



## mrssentra (Dec 4, 2016)

rogoman said:


> First correct the P0441 problem, then the P0507 may go away. Check all the hoses at the evap canister for cracks or bad connections.


Thanks will do a visual of the hoses and replace the purge valve as next step if needed...will update you all on this in the next few weeks or so...will most likely tackle this during my lunch break.


----------

